
Ask HN: What is your favorite laptop manufacturer? - flyGuyOnTheSly
I have personally been quite happy with the medium to low end HP models in the past 8 or so years.<p>I have only owned two of them, but they&#x27;ve both been great.<p>For each I walked into a local shop, purchased their cheapest old floor model for about $350 CAD, installed debian on it, and have been pleased ever since.<p>They&#x27;ve never broken down or given me any problems in terms of quality. I even sold my first one for $100 and the new owner is still happy with it apparently.<p>The only reason that I ditched my first one was because the CPU was beginning to show it&#x27;s age.<p>I am still curious however to know what other HNers could vouch for, because I know the only reason I bought my second HP laptop was because the first one worked so well... which isn&#x27;t really a rational reason in this day and age unfortunately.
======
shanecleveland
Reddit recommends Acer more than others:
[http://laptopkarma.com](http://laptopkarma.com)

